# Father In Laws Finished Sewer and Water Hook Ups



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well looks like he made it past all the inspections and without my assistance. Good for him,

Here are some pictures he sent me.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*More Pictures*

More Pictures.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Isnt it nice to NOT be needed?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the water line below the sewer or above it? or is that a water line at all?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Water line is 2' down, it is where it is, so yes and no to answer your question.


----------

